# Puppies...............



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Deja babies. 36 hours old.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How cute! I want one now. The color variations are interesting.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats...they seem big


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats......very cute. Mama is beautiful!!!


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

So adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Are these the Athos babies? 

Adorable!!!

Congrats!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, Athos X Deja.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Lisa!

Lee


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet! Congrats!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Athos babies!!!! Oh my goooooooooooooooooooodness!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gorgeous litter. Lena is a proud great Aunt!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

adorable pups


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats mom and pups look great...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sam, I was thinking Lena is a proud aunt, but you are right, great aunt.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well, she can be proud of her Bruce as well, for delivering beautiful puppies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

6 days old.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet little nuggets!! Congratulations


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So Cute. What a good mama.  I miss my puppy, I want him back little again.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Puppy breath heaven :wub:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Cute! Deja looks like she adores her babies.

PS. Sundance is a proud uncle.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The sable boys at 7 days old:

















Sable girls

















BT boys


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

ADORABLE!!! Congrats Lisa!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Woohoo! I love puppies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats - they certainly look like some strong well fed pups - hope they have long and happy lives.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

2 weeks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aww the fun starts to begin, look at those little jaws LOL..SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They are starting to chew on each other and this afternoon they responded to my voice.


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

So cute and tiny congrats!!!! They will look just like their beautiful mother GSD when they grow!!!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Are they all spoken for?


----------

